# Finally did Dolce flip on Cody's topknot



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That looks beautiful. Cody is such a handsome Maltese.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cute:wub::wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Very fancy!
What beautiful eyes Cody has!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I like!
Kitzi wears this too!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Love it:wub:


----------



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

His hair looks so thick and healthy!

Very cute!


----------

